
Monitoring Microservices with Synthetic Transactions in Go: Part 2 - gronnbeck
http://labs.unacast.com/2016/04/14/monitoring-microservices-part-02/
======
brudgers
Discussion of part one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11260156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11260156)

